# Agility and Schutzhund?



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hexe is my first dog to train in all 3 phases of Schutzhund... and I dont know much at all about agility. I have signed Hexe and Bixler up for a foundation agility class. Was just wondering if anyone does both, and if there is any reason the 2 types of training would conflict at all with eachother?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

As long as there isn't a helper with a sleeve at the end of the tunnel you should be fine!! Sorry I couldn't help it...


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

LMAO Jane, I can invision it!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

When I got Raya she had some foundation SchH puppy work, rag and maybe carrying the puppy sleeve. When we started doing to Agility, they put a tan piece of carpet under the teeter-totter so it wouldn't scare the young dogs when it banged. Well Raya would go really quick on the teeter and when she hit the floor she would spin around and grab the peice of carpet and prance around the room. Trainer couldn't figure out why she was doing that, I told her because of she previous rag or puppy sleeve, which ment nothing because no one knew what SchH is.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is so cute, Onyx won't even do the teeter. My training club won't let dogs in that are "protection trained" so it is a good thing that yours doesn't have a clue about SchH. There could be a new sport, combining both, it would be fun to watch!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

at a club here (50 or so miles from Kristy) we did AKC obedience and some basic agility stuff - it was pre-rally and alot of the exercises ended up in the rally tests as one of the trainers was one of the first rally judges....

I think agility is a great help for schutzhund obedience...A frames, jumps, etc - the dogs learn and have fun while they learn...

Lee


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

My best friend does both with her mali in the U.K


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

At least two of the dogs in our club do both. Dogs love it.


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

I did agility with Gipsi to help with our bond. It was great to get her to really watch me and listen for direction. The best part we got out of it was her increasing her launching ability. She never really understood the launch for the hurdle, now she does. It was fun too. We went into this with a plan of just having fun, not even considering it as another activity, just fun. I learned to communicate better to my dogs. It didn't hinder any of her SchH training at all. I think it helped. There wasn't any pressure, just pure run, jump, leap, crawl fun.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

thanks all! Good to hear


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Kristi,

It really is a good thing to do, if you have the opportunity. A couple of years ago, a gal locally in our little get together and train group (mostly AKC people) decided to get all the agility equipment and we started going to her house to use the huge back yard. It was 6 foot privacy fenced and everyone did all different things with their dogs. We also did some group obedience and distraction work while others were doing agility. My guys loved the A frame and learned the tunnels in just a couple of tries.

Anything that you can do together with your dog will make them a better dog, and with the variety, it will help to keep them on their toes and helps to keep them mentally active.


----------

